# Leviathan 63 4-4-0



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Forum newbie here. I have been searching without success for a good size (6-8 inches high at the stack) metal model of a 4-4-0 locomotive and tender. The Leviathan 63 would be the optimum. Any other of the same style with tender if possible. There is a big hole on a book case shelf in my den that desperately needs a high quality, large model of this beautiful piece of Americana.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks 
L.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

This is close?
A kit 1/32 size.
Everything is about the same except the stack. And whatever is around the bell.

http://www.occre.com/rogers-119.html?___store=en&___from_store=es


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Closer yet?
The Jupiter.
http://www.occre.com/model-train/jupiter.html


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks Ed. This would be a consolation prize. The Leviathan's stack is a big part of the allure for me. If I can't find another, this will do. Much appreciated.

L.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Leviathan said:


> Thanks Ed. This would be a consolation prize. The Leviathan's stack is a big part of the allure for me. If I can't find another, this will do. Much appreciated.
> 
> L.


The Jupiter has the stack.


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> Closer yet?
> The Jupiter.
> http://www.occre.com/model-train/jupiter.html


This might work. Better if it were 1:20 or 1:25. Pre-built is better than a kit. I'm not especially handy.

L.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This would have been nice for you if you have a big pocketbook, all brass. 1/24 ( it runs too!)
http://cprr.org/Museum/Ephemera/Models_Robert_Luce.html


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> This would have been nice for you if you have a big pocketbook, all brass. 1/24 ( it runs too!)
> http://cprr.org/Museum/Ephemera/Models_Robert_Luce.html


Now I'm dying to have one of these. There are some dealers in Florida. Maybe they take commissions. Thanks for the lead.

L.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

On that site did you click on the exhibits?
Then Steam Locomotives?

There are a lot of old pictures that you might enjoy looking at.


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> On that site did you click on the exhibits?
> Then Steam Locomotives?
> 
> There are a lot of old pictures that you might enjoy looking at.


Pictures are great. I went to the Precision Scale website (S. Korea) and found some dealers in Florida. Checking with them on whether Precision Scale will take a commission for a Leviathan 63.

L.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Am I missing something? The 4-4-0 Leviathan looks exactly like the commonly available 4-4-0 General. Why not give one of those a paint job if you want that road name?


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Am I missing something? The 4-4-0 Leviathan looks exactly like the commonly available 4-4-0 General. Why not give one of those a paint job if you want that road name?


Yup. That would work. Where can I get a brass / 1:25 scale assembled model? Can't find it using Google.

L.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1:25? That's a pretty specific size, does it have to be brass?

Here's some folks discussing 1:24 brass models of the 4-4-0: http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/13350-accucraft-legend-4-4-0-a.html










I see mentions of 1:24 brass models, one sold for $6995, so bring your wallet. 

Here's a 1:20 model from Bachmann: http://www.richmondhillhomecenter.com/1-20-3-Spectrum-440-OliveGreen-RussiaIron-p/bac81392.htm


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> 1:25? That's a pretty specific size, does it have to be brass?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a 1:20 model from Bachmann: http://www.richmondhillhomecenter.com/1-20-3-Spectrum-440-OliveGreen-RussiaIron-p/bac81392.htm



Yes needs to be brass or at least heavy die cast metal. The Bachmann is interesting. Affordable also. Thx. Don't like the small drive wheels compared to the General's though

L.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Leviatan*

Seen it in real life beautiful locomotive Rivirossi made one similar called the general that was o scale 2'rail


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

Viperjim1 said:


> Seen it in real life beautiful locomotive Rivirossi made one similar called the general that was o scale 2'rail


Couldn't find one anywhere. This is a beautiful model. Don't understand why more of the major makers don't sell one.

L.


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2015)

Well if there is a G scale metal General or Leviathan out there I couldn't find it. Finally settled for one of these, (Laporte) possibly more than one (Jupiter).

http://www.h-l-w.com/Products/locomotives.html

Both are great representatives of the steam age.

L.


----------

